# hilig



## Qcumber

I suppose *hílig *"have a liking for" is a verb in the following relatives.
1) bágay na hílig niyá = a thing he likes
2) bágay na hindî niyá hílig = a thing he doesn't like

What is the full form of this verb: hilígin, hilígan, máhílig, máhilígan, mahílig?

4) Humílig siyá sa tugtúgin. = He had a liking for music.
5) Hinílig niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]
6) Hinilígan niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]

5) Síno sa kanilá ang nakáhílig sa tugtúgin? = Who among them had a liking for music?
6) Náhílig niyá ang tugtúgin. = He had a liking for music.
7) Náhilígan niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]

8) Nahílig siyá sa tugtúgin. = [ditto]

What sentences are correct?


----------



## kios_01

Qcumber said:


> I suppose *hílig *"have a liking for" is a verb in the following relatives.
> 1) bágay na hílig niyá = a thing he likes
> 2) bágay na hindî niyá hílig = a thing he doesn't like
> 
> What is the full form of this verb: hilígin, hilígan, máhílig, máhilígan, mahílig?
> 
> 4) Humílig siyá sa tugtúgin. = He had a liking for music.
> 5) Hinílig niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]
> 6) Hinilígan niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]
> 
> 5) Síno sa kanilá ang nakáhílig sa tugtúgin? = Who among them had a liking for music?
> 6) Náhílig niyá ang tugtúgin. = He had a liking for music.
> 7) Náhilígan niyá ang tugtúgin. = [ditto]
> 
> 8) Nahílig siyá sa tugtúgin. = [ditto]
> 
> What sentences are correct?


 
It's quite complicated really. In some cases, "hílig" is better as a verb. It some, it's better as an adjective. Some of your sentences are good, some...well...I've never heard or used them before.

To digress a bit, "tugtugin" is more used to identify genres or kinds of music like "tugtuging luma" (old songs), "tugtunging bago" (new songs), "tugtuging jazz", etc. If you're referring to music as in the music I listen to, you can say "musika" (yes, like the Spanish word). If you're referring to the music as in playing the music yourself (like playing the guitar, piano, etc.), use "pagtugtog." I would assume you were referring to this one, i.e., "playing music," so I will use "pagtugtog."

To answer your question:

"bágay na hílig niyá" and "bágay na hindî niyá hílig" are correct.

"Humílig siyá sa tugtúgin." & "Hinílig niyá ang tugtúgin." are grammatically correct but these imply a more active role of the person, which in this sense is not really what the English sentence conveys. It's not that he actively willed himself to like music. He just, I guess, fell in love with it. So really the better expressions would be:

"He had a liking for music"
- Nahilig siya sa pagtugtog.
- Nakahiligan niya ang pagtugtog.
- Hilig niya dati ang tumugtog. (Imperfect Tense)

"Hinilígan niyá ang tugtúgin." doesn't make any sense to me. I can safely say it is ungrammatical.

"Síno sa kanilá ang *nahílig* sa pagtugtog?" is better. The example you gave implies that he only liked music accidentally.

"Náhílig niyá ang tugtúgin." is again ungrammatical. Focus and case of the verb is confusing. Refer to the first of the three examples I gave above.

"Náhilígan niyá ang tugtúgin." - I wouldn't say it's ungrammatical but the better expression would be "Na*ka*hiligan niya ang pagtugtog."

"Nahílig siyá sa tugtugin." is okay but, again, it would be better to use "pagtugtog."

Hope that helps. (Sana hindi ka naguluhan pa lalo.  )


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Kios.
Your answer is so rich with new data, that I have printed it to study it in detail.
Hindi ako naguluhan.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> "Humílig siyá sa tugtúgin." & "Hinílig niyá ang tugtúgin." are grammatically correct but these imply a more active role of the person, which in this sense is not really what the English sentence conveys. It's not that he actively willed himself to like music. He just, I guess, fell in love with it. So really the better expressions would be:
> "He had a liking for music"
> - Nahilig siya sa pagtugtog.
> - Nakahiligan niya ang pagtugtog.
> - Hilig niya dati ang tumugtog. (Imperfect Tense)


Now I have grasped this point. Yes, if the verbal form is to be given in full, it can only be a ma- form because a feeling or a propensity is not an expression of the person's will.

Thanks a lot, Kios.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> "He had a liking for music"
> - Nahilig siya sa pagtugtog.
> - Nakahiligan niya ang pagtugtog.
> - Hilig niya dati ang tumugtog. (Imperfect Tense)
> "Síno sa kanilá ang *nahílig* sa pagtugtog?" is better. The example you gave implies that he only liked music accidentally.
> "Náhilígan niyá ang tugtúgin." - I wouldn't say it's ungrammatical but the better expression would be "Na*ka*hiligan niya ang pagtugtog."


I have the impression you use two verbs.
1) *hílig > mahílig* ang [subject] sa [indirect object]. (focus on subject)
2) *kahilígan > makahilígan* ng [subject] ang [indirect object]. (focus on indirect object.

Is that correct?
Are my stresses correct?

Does the verb *kahilígan* exist without ma-?
e.g. 3) Kinahilígan niyá ang pagtugtóg.


----------



## Qcumber

Tagalog is a difficult language. 

Another question about *hílig*. How is it used in *ang ... ang ...* sentences?
My try.
1) Ang áwit ang tútugtugín kó ay Walâ Náng Pag-íbig.
= The song I am going to play is No More Love.

2) Ang áwit kung saán mahílig akó ay Walâ Náng Pag-íbig.
= The song for which I have a liking is No More Love.

Are my sentences correct?


----------



## moonshine

The first sentence should be _*Ang awit na tutugtugin ko ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig*_. As for the second sentence, it's better to say this instead - *Ang awit kung saan ako mahilig ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig.*


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> The first sentence should be _*Ang awit na tutugtugin ko ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig*_. As for the second sentence, it's better to say this instead - *Ang awit kung saan ako mahilig ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig.*


Yes, you are right, Moonshine, I shouldn't have made this mistake.  
Let me try something else. 

1) Ang síning ang sásákop sa átin, hindî ang aghám.
= It is art that will save us, not science.

2) Ang síning kung saán akó mahílig, hindî ang aghám.
= It is art that I have a liking for, not science.

Is this better?


----------



## kios_01

Hi, moonshine, Qcumber.

*FIRST QUERY:*

1) *hílig > mahílig* ang [subject] sa [indirect object]. (focus on subject)
~ Makes perfect sense.

Ex.
Mahilig ako sa musika.
= I like music.

2) *kahilígan > makahilígan* ng [subject] ang [indirect object]. (focus on indirect object.)

~ Hmmm. This is tricky. I'll use examples.

Ex.
Makahiligan ko ang musika.
~ Hmmm. Confusing. Can't make sense out of it.

I dunno. I guess you can use it in the past tense and future tense. But not really in the form/structure you gave. I assume it's for the present tense.

Ex.
Nakahiligan ko ang musika.
= I liked (or fell in love with) music.

Ex.
Makakahiligan ko ang musika niya.
= I'll like (or fall in love with) his/her music.

There. These two sentences made sense.

*SECOND QUERY:*

Okay. I have misgivings about this sentence:

*"Ang awit kung saan ako mahilig ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig."*

Although it is understandable, it still seemed off to my ears. If the sentence you are trying to say is "The song I like is No More Love" then "hilig" would no longer be an appropriate term (colloquially). "Gusto" would sound better. You can say:

*"Ang awit na gusto ko ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig."*

Or if you really want to use "hilig," you could say:

*"Ang awit na hilig ko ay Wala Nang Pag-Ibig."*

Again, this sentence sounds really a bit unusual.

*THIRD QUERY:*

1) Ang síning ang sásákop sa átin, hindî ang aghám.
= It is art that will save us, not science.

~ The Tagalog sentence makes complete sense but if the English sentence is considered, then "sasakop" is not the verb you should have used. "Sakop" means to conquer. So instead, use "sagip" (to save).

*Ang síning ang sáságip sa átin, hindî ang aghám.*

Moving on...

2) Ang síning kung saán akó mahílig, hindî ang aghám.
= It is art that I have a liking for, not science.

~ The sentence lacks a linking verb considering the phrase "kung saan ako mahilig" is just a relative clause. Instead you can say:

*Ang síning ay kung saán akó mahílig, hindî ang aghám.*
*(Literally "Art is where I have a liking for, not science.")*

Or for economy, just say:

*Ang síning ang hilig ko, hindî ang aghám.*

Whew! Salamat sa mga tanong ha. Napapa-isip tuloy ako.


----------



## Qcumber

Kios 01, I am very grateful for your clear and detailed explanations.  
I have printed your post, and like Moonshine's, I'll keep it in my archives.

"Whew! Salamat sa mga tanong ha. Napapa-isip tuloy ako."
Walang anuman. 
Whenever I come a word like *hílig*, that could be either a verb or a noun, I always want to know
1) what forms it has when, as a verb, it is conjugated
2) its use in a wh- question
3) its use in a cleft clause / sentence (ang ... ang ...).


----------



## mataripis

" HILIG" means "Favorite" too.


----------

